# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  پروگرمر برای 89c51

## park1741

با سلام 
برنامه پرگرمری که به توان از طریق پورت lpt1 میکرو 89c51 را پروگرم کرد برای دانلود قرار دهید.
سپاس

----------

